# مهندس البلاستيك



## mujtaba fayad (26 فبراير 2012)

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته سوف افيدكم بنبذه عن مهندس البلاستيك ودره الفعال في الصناعات البترو كيميائية،كلنا يعرف ان صناعة البلاستيك اليوم اصبحت من اهم الصناعات التي يحتاج أليها الأنسان في حياته العامه وذلك لأمتلاك الماده البلاستيكية لعدة مميزات عكس المواد الأخرى كالمعادن،واهم هذه المميزات انخفاض سعره ومرونته العالية هامتلاكه المرونة والصلابه فو آن واحد وتلك الخصائص راجعه للتركيب الجزئي للماده حيث تتميز بطول السلاسل وتشابكها الجيد،حتى ان فكرة مهندس اكبلاستيك عادت بفوائد كثيره على مصانع اكبلاستيك حيث انه كان لابد ان يكون هنالك مهندس ميكانيكي وآخر كيميائي ومهندس كهربائي،فأذا افترضنا انه حصل في ماكينة الحقن مثلا في احدى المصانع وجاء مهندس المكانيكا وتفحص الماكينة ولم يجد عطلا مكانيكا فسيأتي الدور على اكيميائي فيجد انا العطل ليس كيميائيا وعندها يأتي الكهربائي فيجد ان العطل كهربائي حينها يتم حل هذه المشكله،لكن هنالك تأثير فه النتاج بسب الزمن المهدر في عملية المعالجه ‏،ولهذه المشكله ظهر مهندس البلاستيك‏(نواصل قريبا بأذن الله‏)‏


----------



## Abu Laith (26 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم صاحبى هيفتح مصنع بلاستيك بس محتاج معلومات عن المكينات المستخدمه الخ ... اهي الى لازم ايجبو ..


----------



## mujtaba fayad (29 فبراير 2012)

كما اسلفنا فأن مهندس البلاستيك يلعب دور المهندس الميكانيكي في الأنتاج ودور المهندس الكيميائي باستيعابه لطبيعة المادة البلاستيكية تحديدا كلا انه يلعب دور المهندس الكهربائي لمعرفته للتوصيلات ونظم التحكم في دائرة تشغيل ماكينة البلاستيك سواء كانت بثق او سحب او حقن او قولبه بالضغط.
ومن اهم ادوار مهندس البلاستيك:-
1-الذهن الصافي وسرعة البديهة والدراية التامة بآلية الماكية ،ومعرفة الظروف العامة التي قد توئثر عليها مثل درجة الحرارة،كلا يجب ان يتعرف على نوع المادة،لأن ليس كل ماكينات البلاستيك تخلط جميع المواد،فمثلا لايمكن خلط المطاط بمكينة البثق نظرا للزوجته العالية مقارنة بالمواد الأخرى،فذلك يتطلب جهد كبير كي يتم الخلط وبالتالي يحتاج إلى طاقة اكبر .
2-ايضا يتطلب ان يكون ذو اخلاق رفيعة،وخلق حسن كي يتم التواصل الجيد بينه وبين بقية الفريق التكنولوجي.
3-ان يستطيع عن طريق النظريات والطرق الحسابية رصد الإنتاج اليومي ،ويتوقع الأعطال التي قد تنشأ في الماكينة،وإيجاد الحلول المناسبه لتوفير الوقت بقدر المستطاع،ليحافظ على نسبة انتاج جيدة نسبيا.


----------



## mujtaba fayad (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي في الله
يجب ان تحدد نوعية المنتج الذي سوف يتم تصنيعه،لأن المنتجات البلاستيكية تصنع بعدة آليات مختلفة مثلا أذا اردت تصنيع براميل ستحتاح injection molding machine.
وأذا كان المنتج في شكل رقائق مثل الأكياس فأنك ستحاج extrusion.
واذا كانت صناعة مطاطية فأنك ستحتاج ل compreesion molding machine‎'‎.
ويجب ان تعرف نوعية المنتج وسوف اوفيك بكامل المتطلبات بأذن الله وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## محمدالجنزوري (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجوا افادتى بدراسة جدوى لمصنع تصنيع احذية بلاسيك موضحا انواع واسعار الالات الخاصة بذلك
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير راح اجيب المعلومات كلها


----------



## mujtaba fayad (5 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز
لكي تسطيع ان تنفذ مشروع مصنع لصناعة الأحذية البلاستيكية يجب ان تقوم بالآتي:
1-شراء ماكينة حقن (injection molding machine‎) ‎وهي الأرخص ثمنا مقارنة بالماكينات الأخرى والحديثه لا استطيع ان اتكهن لك بسعرها لأن اسعار ماكينات البلاستيك تختلف من شركة مصنعة لأخرىا .
2-يجب ان يكون هنالك قوالب مصقوله وبمقاسات مختلفة(رجالية ،نسائية) ،والأفضل ان تصنع هذه القوالب مع شركات لها سمعتها الطيبه وموثوق بمنتجاتها.
3-المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع هي TPR ‎,PVC,TPU ‎وهذه المواد متوفرة إلا ان هنالك اختلاف في اسعارها وفي جودتها.
4-يجب ان يكون المحيط واسعا وياحبذا اذا كان معزول من الحرارة الخارجية حتى لايوثر على الآلة وبالتالي الإنتاج.
5-تحتاج لمنظومة تبريد كي تحافظ على الآلة والمواد المخزنة لأن مواد الثيرموبلاستيك تتأثر بالحرارة تأثيرا كبيرا.
6‏_تحتاج لثلاثت عمال على الأقل ومهندس لتنظيم الأنتاجية.
اخي قد تكون تكاليف المشروع كبيرة نسبيا لكن التعويض يأتي سريعا حيث انه يمكن ان تنتج آلاف الأحذية في اليوم الواحد واتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## فتوح (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

